# P. P. P.



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

that is; Purple Paris Poodle


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

hehe! I love it!


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

Love those colors!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL! That last picture looks like Paris feels betrayed. Like he's asking, "Why did you do this to me, and why are you laughing?" I love how the purple fades as it works its way up his legs. His coat is amazing!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG WOW!!  
That's totally breathtaking- she looks AMAZING! I LOVE the purple, it's so rich and gorgeous. What an awesome way to color her legs too. For real, I'm just in love with this. Ahhhhh I can't even properly express how much I love this. <3 
(in fact, I'm pretty sure I have drawn a picture with a dog who is colored just like that LOL!)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> that is; Purple Paris Poodle


OR... Paris PLUM Poodle!!!! :lol:

She is FABULOUS!!!  Thanks for sharing pictures of this special girl! Give her a hug from North Dakota!! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is simply amazing!! I love it.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

she looks great & she knows it!!!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Her ears are so pretty and fluffy. Purple is my favorite color


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

She looks amazing! I love it!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow! I'm not always a fan of dyed poodles, but Paris so suits this. Way to go, looks fantastic!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! She looks so stinkin' cool 8D


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful!! Love the purple on her, looks like she does too.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Paris is purple!!!!!! Woohoo!!!  :laugh: :dance: 

I love it! I especially like the fading up the legs. It's awesome!!! 
If I lived near you, I would be bringing Dana in ASAP to get the same!

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, I have to ask, how did you make it fade like that? It's awesome!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

That is awesome! I can't get over how vibrant the purple is! ...Off to dream about my own technicolor/ white poodle.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

She looks great! I bet she draws some major attention! Nice job!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Gorgeous!!!*

I adore Purple Paris Poodle! Gorgeous!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

She looks wonderful, you did a great job. I love the leg fade!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks fantastic!!! I really love how dark and rich the purple looks, and of course, how you blended it in to her natural color. I'm so amazed how you get her trim so smooth.

Fabulous Darling, just FABULOUS!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

The colors are so bright. I love it!!!:rock:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Hehe, thanks guys.  
Paris has been flaunting herself all day long today, it's awesome!!! So much fun! 

I know a lot of people don't like colouring dogs, and don't get me wrong I love poodles natural too of course! But I do love to flaunt what we can do too, and Paris is SUCH a ham for attention she truely does adore the reactions she gets when she's coloured, especially so brightly coloured! lol. And to be honest this sort of colouring really only flaunts her poodle-ness and sparkle anyway!!!



Salukie said:


> Okay, I have to ask, how did you make it fade like that? It's awesome!


I just combed it through. It's a gel/paste sort of dye (ie it's not all runny or anything) I used my (gloved) fingers to smoosh a dab of the dye all around her cuff area and smear it throughout the coat there, and then set to work combing it in properly. I had to essentially line comb it to get it down to the skin and going through evenly all around the bottom, and I just kept combing to spread it up to some degree. By the time I was up higher I wasn't line combing though, I was just running the comb down through the coat, and at the very top I was barely whisking the comb over the coat to really only tip it with a hint of colour. It was an experiment, but I knew what I wanted to do, just not how to do it, so I'm very please with how it worked out!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> The colors are so bright. I love it!!!:rock:


Hehe, it's way more fluorescent in real life too!! 

It's AWESOME !!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aha! So there really _is_ a "Purple People Eater"! I knew it, I just knew it! That is one magnificient creature you have, no matter what the "detailing." Reminds me of being mesmerized as a kid in Miami Beach watching the old ladies with pink or blue tints in their white hair walking their dyed-to-match toy poodles up and down Lincoln Road in the evening. Those little poos strutted their stuff like nobody's business!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Soo cool. Love it!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

FD, you are truly an artiste!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I got some outside pics, but the colour balance is all wrong so she looks WAY more pink than she is, but ahh well, enjoy anyway!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

She REALLY makes me want a white/cream Spoo!! As you already know, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it!!!!!!!!
Carole


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the outdoor photos! Paris always look so happy. Looks like she has a slight case of the zoomies


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the matching purple collar.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You did an amazing job working in the dye so that it fades into her natural color. She is beautiful in portrait and in motion!! I love what you did with her.
_


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

I've never been a fan of the white or cream color. Always seemed like it would be sooo hard to keep the white white, especially on the feet. But you've just solved that problem. 
I'm really going to have to re-think my aversion to light colored poodles, because you just CAN'T do that on a black and it looks spectacular!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

agreed!! She looks fantastic. I especially like the one of her stretching where you can see her cute purple poodle footsies


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

FD, I can see a slide show running with all this pics of Paris to the song by Stevie Wonders Isn't she Lovely!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Way toooo CUTE!!!!


----------

